
Machine Learning/AI on macOS Catalina with Metal GPU Support - micahhenning
https://www.micah.soy/posts/machine-learning-ai-on-macos-catalina-with-metal-gpu-support/
======
mark_l_watson
Good advice, I also used to use PlaidML on my MacBook and enjoyed modest
speedups. Eventually I bought a System76 laptop with a 1070 GPU.

